# Ελληνικό Gnumeric

## Apopatos

Ρε παιδιά απ' όσο ξέρω το gnumeric έχει εξελληνιστεί αν και όχι πλήρως. Στο gentoo όμως είναι 100% αγγλικό, γιατί έτσι;

----------

## Apopatos

Το 1.9.3 είναι πλήρως εξελληνισμένο.

----------

